
API Security for Modern Web Apps - rbbarich
https://medium.com/aws-activate-startup-blog/api-security-for-modern-web-apps-a6a7f226a6d
======
dsparkman
Wow. Native advertising posted without attribution as being an ad. Pretty sure
that violates some FTC rules on advertising.

